# Two year old says it hurts to poo



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Well, he's not that verbal - he basically gets a pained look on his face, cries, says "boo boo... boo boo..." and brings me a diaper to change him even if he hasn't pooped yet. I've changed three perfectly clean diapers just to humor him, because he's so insistent. Somehow he thinks that the diaper being changed will make it all better.

Apparently he's having some problems. He's going fairly regularly (at least once or twice a day), and his stools don't seem harder than normal. But he cried tonight about his poop hurting him for about an hour, with no poop to show for it. (He also hates the wiping, if he has actually pooped he tries to get away from the wiping saying "boo boo"... I've had to just bathe him a couple times. He didn't like that much either, but he had poop on him and I didn't know what else to do - and it was better than the wiping.









Any thoughts?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

A stool softener of some kind maybe? It might be he's backed up and there's some bulk in there that's causing him pain internally.

I'd give him a stool softener of some kind (like Baby Calm) and/or some prune juice and see if that helps.

Poor little guy.







So sorry he's suffering.


----------



## VisionaryMom (Feb 20, 2007)

Could he be having gas pains? That may be why he's wanting the diaper changed.

I'd also consider a developing food allergy.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

We've been through this and for us, it was an issue of her stools being a bit harder. Also, in May or so, she went through 2 rounds of antibiotics (the first time ever) which resulted in fissures - little tears in the skin, and for her, they were in her anus (the evidence of this was blood when we wiped her, but never actually in her stool). I'm quite certain the antibiotics were the culprit as when I took oral antibiotics for acne years ago, I ended up with fissures where my nose meets my face, earlobes meet my head, corners of my mouth, and alas, anus. Once they healed and we feed her oatmeal regularly for breakfast now, all is better. But, she had some real painful episodes before we introduced more fiber into her diet. She would not consume stool softeners and does not like juice, so, even that route couldn't help us.


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor baby! My middle DD has had some issues with constipation that started at about 16 mos old. She would start crying, clutch at her bottom... and eventually grip the edge of the coffee table while she pooped. I took her to the ped's it was so bad. The ped checked her out and even though she had pooped that morning (thanks to baby food prunes) her tummy was rock hard, she was very backed up. They recommended MiraLax which I found to be very, um, effective, in taking care of the problem. I gave her the dosage that the ped said to give her... and ended up changing her clothes twice over the next day. Now when she has constipation or complains of pain when she has to poop I give her a 1/4 dose IF the baby food prunes don't work quickly.

As for preventative, we limit the amount of cheese and bananas she eats and encourage her to eat applesauce and oatmeal (which she loves with cinnamon and chunks of apple). Keeping a closer eye on her diet has really helped keep her regular.

Beth


----------



## Nolamom (Jan 29, 2008)

A couple of years ago, about mid-summer, our dd went through a similar experience. It was tied to mild dehydration! We increased her fluid intake and the problem disappeared. I still offer her drinks more frequently during the summer months. Hope your little guy feels better soon!


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

I went to the pedi today because my daughter cries when she poops. She has been on a powder laxative for about 2 1/2 months now, but it's not working. We were told to try Miralax (which I took when I was pregnant - I loved that stuff!).

Our doc said it's important to deal with this ASAP, because it can cause a child to be afraid to poop, and that kids remember the pain for months, even if they're not constipated, and they'll hold it in.

Does he have a rash? It could be something in his food that is irritating as it comes out.


----------

